# Drop checker blue



## Petar Chernaev (24 Mar 2019)

Dear UKAPS,

My drop checker remains blue. Solid blue. I made the test by breathing in for a while and it became a shade of green. So the liquid reacts. 

My tank is small (47 liters) and I am running my CO2 at a rate of 1 bubble per second. The CO2 starts 2 hours before the lights are turned on. As I am writing the CO2 has been on for almost 7 hours. Drop checker still blue.
I am using an inline reactor Sera 1000 connected to a JBL CP Greenline 702 (rated at 700 l/hour). There is some surface agitation, but not too much as well as a glass surface skimmer. The skimmer is set to skim the surface very, very little. Surface is absolutely spotless and gas exchange is probably very good. The drop checker was repositioned a few times around the aquarium - trying to see is CO2 is distributed well by the flow. DC remained blue regardless of the chosen spot. The DC itself is a cheap spherical one.  Ordered online - came with the solution. Temperature is relatively low - around 22.7 degrees. 

Exact tank specifications:
Size in cm: 57x32x26h (47 liters)
Filtration: JBL CP Greenline 702 (700 l/h)
Heater: Ista inline 150W
CO2: Pressurized controlled by a solenoid. On 2 hours before lights. Rate: 1 bps. Inline reactor Sera 1000
Light: 1 tube t5 HO 24W, controlled by a timer
No fish or shrimp in the tank yet. 
Plants are mosses and Hemiantus Glommeratus

 Tank started two days ago and still playing with the CO2

Thanks in advance


----------



## X3NiTH (24 Mar 2019)

If you suspect CO₂ is not making it into the water column (in any significant quantities) then you're going to have to look for a leak somewhere (it may be the unit itself can't handle the pressure it's receiving and blowing the CO₂ out a seam, the plastic on these is not very robust and can be quite brittle especially the nipple where you attach the tubing). It might be worth investing in an inline atomiser instead, I would suggest a Qanvee unit.


----------



## Kalum (24 Mar 2019)

One thing I'd also say is I've used a variety of dropper designs with quite a big change in results all using the same fluid

Standard cheap ones that come with most kits seem to be kne of the best and react quickest, a spherical/dome one I had was one of the worst as it had a much smaller opening (not sure if this is the type you mean)


----------



## GHNelson (24 Mar 2019)

Petar Chernaev said:


> The DC itself is a cheap spherical one. Ordered online - came with the solution.


The clue could be with the above statement...the indicator solution maybe the answer!
A picture of said purchase would help.
hoggie


----------



## Petar Chernaev (25 Mar 2019)

New drop checker is on the way and will arrive tomorrow. I chose the JBL type. In the meantime checked the reactor and the whole CO2 system for leaks. All looks normal. Hope to report green colour tomorrow


----------



## Petar Chernaev (26 Mar 2019)

Dear All,

I have installed a new drop checker by JBL. Still blue. Take a look at the picture. This is after around 4 hours of close to two bubbles per second for a tank that holds effectively around 33-35 liters of water. The reactor spins fast. The gas enters the reactor visibly - see the other picture (the canister was stopped so that the CO2 entering the reactor can easily be seen). I have examined the CO2 tubing with soap water. No issues found. I honestly have no clue whatsoever what the problem might be.

Help is much appreciated. I am stuck

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Mar 2019)

On my 45p 34ltr  the bubble rate is about 5 to get the drop checker the right colour green every scape is different  just keep tuning it in if your sure there is no leak


----------



## Petar Chernaev (26 Mar 2019)

I should report that the bubble rate was upped significantly - difficult to count but around 4 bps. DC turning green now. Did not expect to need so much.


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Mar 2019)

Glad to hear it mate it's all about patience once you get it going green it's just the start fine tuning takes a lil longer


----------



## Kalum (27 Mar 2019)

Don't worry about bubbles as your 4 bubbles might be someone else's 1 bubble due to the different equipment and setup, depends how good your reactor is working to dissolve the co2 as well

The drop checker will give you and idea and a cheap ph pen is always handy to get a better idea of what is going on


----------

